# quiero platicar contigo



## yuriandre

I have a friend that says, quiero platicar contigo , which I think means, "I want to chat with you" But looking at the site, it says that the exact word for chat is charlar. Can you please provide me examples of sentences that uses each word? Thank you!


----------



## Taña Margarita

I think they're just synonyms, but in every instance of getting together and talking, I hear people say platicar. I think platicar is Latin American though, so maybe they use charlar in Spain. All the people I platicar with are from the Americas.


----------



## Lucilapl

Exacto, depende del país. En Argentina decimos "charlar", y creo que en España también se dice así. En México dicen "platicar", pero no sé bien en qué otros países se usa.


----------



## Chusa

charlar, conversar, hablar 

platicar is used in Latin American, as Taña said


----------



## bumblecat

Taña Margarita is right, it pretty much depends on which Sanish speaking country you come from. In Chile we use "hablar" (which has a broader connotation, of course) as in charlar o platicar, but they all mean the same...


----------



## yuriandre

This is really nice.  Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Valen_Valen

En Castilla, España, se dice sencillamente "Hablar" con alguien: "Quedamos a tomar un café, estuvimos hablando toda la tarde...." o también "nos pasamos la tarde entera hablando de nuestras cosas"

También se pueden usar "Conversar" o "Charlar".  
"Charlar" se considera muuuuy coloquial (Yo jamás diría "estuvimos charlando toda la tarde" porque resultaría vulgar a oídos de bastante gente) 
El verbo "Conversar" es formal.

El verbo "platicar" sólo lo he oído en América, pero en España nadie conoce "a priori" su significado, aunque se deduce con facilidad del castellano antiguo, claro.


----------



## EstherRN

Como respuesta a Valen_Valen, a mí "charlar" no me suena vulgar en absoluto. Más informal que "conversar", sí. Pero lejos de vulgar. Yo sí que diría "me pasé la tarde charlando con alguien", sin considerarlo excesivamente coloquial. (Como nota aclarativa, yo también hablo castellano de Castilla).

Estoy de acuerdo con lo demás.


----------



## jorgema

'platicar' is used mostly in Mexico, and maybe in some parts of Central America (I heard Guatemalans saying "platicar", but Nicaraguans and Salvadoreans use simply 'hablar").
In Peru, my country, we use "hablar" and "conversar". The first one is the most colloquial, but "conversar" is very used too. "charlar" is known, but not very used. It sounds very informal. The noun form "charla" ("una charla entre amigos", "charlas de sobremesa") is more used. Also, because the noun "conversación" sounds very formal, people rather to use "una conversa" Obviously, everybody knows "platicar", but it is instantly ass

'platicar' se usa sobre todo en México, y quizá en algunas partes de América Central (he escuchado a gente de Guatemala usarla, pero salvadoreños y nicaraguenses siempre decían 'hablar').
En mi país, el Perú, se usan por igual "hablar" y "conversar". El primero suena mas coloquial e impreciso, además que no te permite convertirlo en nombre. En cambio de "conversar" se saca "conversación", y cuando se quiere expresar  que se trata de algo mas informal se dice "una conversa".
"charlar" se conoce pero no se usa muy a menudo. Pero sí se usa mucho el sustantivo "charla" (una charla entre amigos, charlas de sobremesa, una charla académica). 
Obviamente, 'platicar' también se conoce en Perú, debido sobre todo a la gran influencia de las telenovelas mexicanas, pero casi nadie lo usa.


----------



## Guillermo Luijk

EstherRN said:


> Como respuesta a Valen_Valen, a mí "charlar" no me suena vulgar en absoluto. Más informal que "conversar", sí. Pero lejos de vulgar. Yo sí que diría "me pasé la tarde charlando con alguien", sin considerarlo excesivamente coloquial. (Como nota aclarativa, yo también hablo castellano de Castilla).


 
Iba a decir lo mismo. "Charlar" en absoluto resulta vulgar.

Un saludo.


----------



## lucas95

Platicar sería algo formal, aunque no muy usado.
Hablar es mas estándar. Charlar no es vulgar, pero es algo coloquial y poco serio, no es para decirle a alguien que no conoces "Vamos a charlar"...


----------



## aommoa

en Andalucía (España) se usa más charlar que conversar, que se considera mucho más formal


----------



## 2001nita0

Hola.
¿Hay alguien que me puede decir si hay un nombre del verbo -platicar- por ejemplo como charla de charlar?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## ACQM

Existe "plática", pero no sé cómo se usa en México.


----------



## jazmin1492

ACQM said:


> Existe "plática", pero no sé cómo se usa en México.


 Hola Plática en efecto, plática es un tema de conversación  saludos ejemplo ¨vamos ir a unas pláticas¨ ¨voy a ir a unas pláticas¨ quiere decir que vamos ir o voy a ir a escuchar hablar a una o más personas sobre un determinado tema...


----------



## jazmin1492

Acá en México usamos ¨platicar¨ pero también es usual escuchar ¨hablar¨ pero muy pocas veces se escucha ¨conversar¨ y mucho menos ¨charlar¨


----------



## autrex2811

yuriandre said:


> I have a friend that says, quiero platicar contigo , which I think means, "I want to chat with you" But looking at the site, it says that the exact word for chat is charlar. Can you please provide me examples of sentences that uses each word? Thank you!




El chateo es sólo para internet. Si usted le dice a alguien "vamos a chatear", le entenderán que quiere ingresar a una cibersala de conversación para allí "escribir".

Jamás chatear se entenderá como platicar, conversar o dialogar en persona.

Saludos.


----------



## micafe

A los únicos que les he oído decir la palabra "platicar" en el sentido de "conversar" es a los mexicanos. No sé si se use en algún país de Centroamérica, pero en Sudamérica seguro que no se usa en ningún país.


----------



## extasis1111

micafe said:


> A los únicos que les he oído decir la palabra "platicar" en el sentido de "conversar" es a los mexicanos. No sé si se use en algún país de Centroamérica, pero en Sudamérica seguro que no se usa en ningún país.



Cierto. En Colombia no se usa y somos más de 40 millones de hispanohablantes.


----------



## autrex2811

yuriandre said:


> I have a friend that says, quiero platicar contigo , which I think means, "I want to chat with you" But looking at the site, it says that the exact word for chat is charlar. Can you please provide me examples of sentences that uses each word? Thank you!



Quisiera que platicáramos bien de este asunto (uso preferido y normativo).
Quisiera platicar contigo (uso preferido y normativo).
Me gustaría hablar contigo más adelante (uso preferido y normativo).
Conversar y dialogar en contextos más afectados (uso escrito).
Charlar (uso desconocido o poco conocido).

Saludos.


----------



## EddieZumac

Hay una vieja canción española que dice:

Serían las dos, serián las tres
Serían las 4, 5, 6 de la mañana.
Cuando la vi, cuando la vi,
*Platicando* con mi Julia en la ventana.
Yo te tuve, te mantuve ........

Un ejemplo de "platicando" en España.


----------



## jazmin1492

micafe said:


> A los únicos que les he oído decir la palabra "platicar" en el sentido de "conversar" es a los mexicanos. No sé si se use en algún país de Centroamérica, pero en Sudamérica seguro que no se usa en ningún país.


En serio? :O aquí es lo más común platicar o hablar ne ahí en fuera no escuchas ninguna otra para referirse a dialogar con alguien, ¿qué palabra usan ustedes? conversar muy raro escucharlo aquí  qué interesante.


----------



## loudspeaker

EddieZumac said:


> Hay una vieja canción española que dice:
> 
> Serían las dos, serián las tres
> Serían las 4, 5, 6 de la mañana.
> Cuando la vi, cuando la vi,
> Platicando con mi Julia en la ventana.
> Yo te tuve, te mantuve ........
> 
> Un ejemplo de "platicando" en España.



He buscado en Internet la información de esa canción porque su comentario me llamó la atención, puesto que en España no se utiliza el verbo platicar, y tenía curiosidad por saber quién la compuso. 

Alfonso Esparza Oteo (Aguascalientes, (México) 2 de agosto de 1894 - México, D. F. 31 de enero de 1950)


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

¿Entonces platicar se usa mucho en el habla?


----------



## loudspeaker

Guajara-Mirim said:


> ¿Entonces platicar se usa mucho en el habla?



Creo que no has leído los comentarios que hay en este hilo. Deberías hacerlo antes de preguntar, ¿no te parece?


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

loudspeaker said:


> Creo que no has leído los comentarios que hay en este hilo. Deberías hacerlo antes de preguntar, ¿no te parece?



No eres nativo que yo sepa, pregunto esto para que la gente que tenga el castellano como lengua materna me conteste (debe depender de la región), ¿no te parece La gringuita? ¡No se suba en su caballo de alta! P.D: Me paro aquí veo que la gente se cree mejor porque sabe más que los demás...


----------



## loudspeaker

Guajara-Mirim said:


> No eres nativo que yo sepa, pregunto esto para que la gente que tenga el castellano como lengua materna me conteste (debe depender de la región), ¿no te parece La gringuita? ¡No se suba en su caballo de alta!



No tiene nada que ver que yo no sea nativa. Los mensajes 9 y 18 contestan de sobra tu pregunta. 
Lo que hay que hacer es leer antes de preguntar. 
Por cierto, deberías buscar el significado de 'gringuita'  antes de utilizarlo a la ligera. No soy gringa.   

¿Me creo mejor por decirte que leas el hilo donde se responde con creces a tu pregunta? Anda, no flipes


----------



## EddieZumac

loudspeaker said:


> He buscado en Internet la información de esa canción porque su comentario me llamó la atención, puesto que en España no se utiliza el verbo platicar, y tenía curiosidad por saber quién la compuso.
> 
> Alfonso Esparza Oteo (Aguascalientes, (México) 2 de agosto de 1894 - México, D. F. 31 de enero de 1950)


Curioso, pues lo cantaba mi papá que era español (1907-1988), y vivió sus últimos años en Nueva York.

Quizás se coló desde México a España, o de México a Nueva York.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

EddieZumac said:


> Curioso, pues lo cantaba mi papá que era español (1907-1988), y vivió sus últimos años en Nueva York.
> 
> Quizás se coló desde México a España, o de México a Nueva York.



Interesante Señor Eddie, era lo que yo quería saber. Gracias por su aporte.


----------



## micafe

jazmin1492 said:


> En serio? :O aquí es lo más común platicar o hablar ne ahí en fuera no escuchas ninguna otra para referirse a dialogar con alguien, ¿qué palabra usan ustedes? conversar muy raro escucharlo aquí  qué interesante.



Normalmente decimos "charlar" o "conversar" (más formal). Jamás decimos "platicar". Conozco el significado porque estuve alguna vez en México y por programas mexicanos en la TV. 

Perdona la demora en contestarte, estaba de vacaciones fuera del país.


----------



## micafe

Guajara-Mirim said:


> ¿Entonces platicar se usa mucho en el habla?



Sólo en México, por lo que sé.

Fuiste algo rudo con loudspeaker. Ella vive en España y su español es perfecto. Nunca he encontrado un error en lo que dice. Debemos ser amables con nuestros amigos aquí, ¿sí?


----------



## nocturnoinvernal

Guajara-Mirim said:


> ¿Entonces platicar se usa mucho en el habla?



En México sí. Conversar, dialogar y charlar acaso se empleen más en lengua escrita. Pero platicar puede que tanto en lengua oral y escrita.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## EddieZumac

Amigos, es curioso que la RAE no indica que la palabra platicar sea mexicana.

*platicar**.*
*1.* tr. *conversar* (‖ hablar). U. m. c. intr.
*2.* tr. Conferir o tratar un negocio o materia. U. m. c. intr.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


----------



## micafe

EddieZumac said:


> Amigos, es curioso que la RAE no indica que la palabra platicar sea mexicana.
> 
> *platicar**.*
> *1.* tr. *conversar* (‖ hablar). U. m. c. intr.
> *2.* tr. Conferir o tratar un negocio o materia. U. m. c. intr.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​



De verdad que sí es muy curioso.


----------



## ACQM

EddieZumac said:


> Amigos, es curioso que la RAE no indica que la palabra platicar sea mexicana.
> 
> *platicar**.*
> *1.* tr. *conversar* (‖ hablar). U. m. c. intr.
> *2.* tr. Conferir o tratar un negocio o materia. U. m. c. intr.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​



según creo la palabra no se "inventó" en México pero sólo allí se usa normalmente, ha quedado como un arcaísmo en los demás países de habla hispana.


----------



## EddieZumac

ACQM said:


> según creo la palabra no se "inventó" en México pero sólo allí se usa normalmente, ha quedado como un arcaísmo en los demás países de habla hispana.


Puede que sea así.


----------

